# Florescent Flood Light for Freshwater Aquarium



## Ryan V (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm wanting to get a 65 gallon tank and was curious about lighting it. I was rather startled by the high prices of aquarium light hoods. Then, when looking at florescent lights on google products, I stumbled across these fluorescent flood lights. 

http://www.amazon.com/Lights-America.../dp/B001BQ0D3G 

OK, i'd like to give my aquarium a little more than 2 wpg so lets say 150 watts. I've read that the average fluorescent light produces between 50 and 100 lumens per watt. So 150 watts would be up to 15,000 lumens. These flood lights apparently output 6,885 lumens or about 7,000. Another way of writing this is 
(65g*2w/g)*(100L/g)/6,885= about 2 Lights. My question is would having 2 of these flood lights about 2 ft above my 65 gallon freshwater planted aquarium be sufficient lighting or would it blind the fish. Thanks in advance. If this is OK it would make a much more affordable alternative to the standard florescent strips.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

With a 6500k ratting my first guess would be go for it. You are looking for anywhere between 5000k-6700k. 

Ive recently just bumped my 56 gallon fresh water from 48 watts to 204 watts and have been running it for 3 days now with no adverse affects (so far). Im going to go ahead and say that you wont have to worry about blinding your fish. Like I said I've only been running it for 3 days so maybe a more senior fish expert might have a better answer (Old salt, Emc7: opinions?)


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

O I posted on this in saltwater. Basically said no-no.


----------

